# Lathe Tool Vertical Height Gauge



## bretthl (Mar 20, 2020)

I took a scrap block of aluminum and squared it up on the mill and found center.  Then spotted and drilled a 1/2" blind hole for the arbor.  Without changing the Y axis I flipped the block in the vice and marked the reference line along the X axis with a carbide tipped scribe.  I then turned the pin on the 1" OD arbor and pressed it into the aluminum block (snug).




Installed in the chuck and then leveled.




I think this approach works well for negative rake insert tooling.  It is also helpful when setting a tool slightly above or below center.  The obvious disadvantage is you can't check tool height with work in the chuck.










Total Cost:  $1.69


----------



## Weldo (Mar 20, 2020)

Cool!  I like it!

For too long I’ve been setting tool height by eye.  I really need to pay more attention to that.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 20, 2020)

That will work.
I use a planer gauge. Quick and easy, except sometimes I have to use a 6" rule to reach the lathe tool.
Well done, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's mine. I believe it's similar to one made by Hardinge. It has one of those really powerful rare-earth magnets in the bottom. I made it adjustable but I don't know why, I only have one lathe.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Mar 20, 2020)

bretthl said:


> I took a scrap block of aluminum and squared it up on the mill and found center.  Then spotted and drilled a 1/2" blind hole for the arbor.  Without changing the Y axis I flipped the block in the vice and marked the reference line along the X axis with a carbide tipped scribe.  I then turned the pin on the 1" OD arbor and pressed it into the aluminum block (snug).
> 
> View attachment 317531
> 
> ...


$1.69 well spent!  Nice job.


----------

